# Holiday Loss of Energy



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With Christmas in 2 days, I feel like I have no energy and no motivation. I have a table full off stuff to wrap, and haven't done it. Maybe it's "no kids at home syndrome". Maybe it's "the thrill is gone". I don't know.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm kind of a grinch. I like for the holidays to hurry n get over with. And. New Year's Eve always makes me sad. I get depressed as tv stations r counting down the hours. I'm always thinking oh gosh another year has gone passed. My kids r a year older. I wish I could hibernate after thanksgiving and wake up during chick days in the spring lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have done the same thing Seminole! I managed to get a tree and put a few ornaments on it, but that's it. I have been on a candy making kick, but I'm done. I hate to even think about getting on a scale next week! Our kuds and almost all the grandkids are too old to come by like they did a few years ago. So, I know how you feel. .


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I feel the same- I see Christmas as a very inconvenient nuisance- and having to deal with a visitation from my mother makes it something to dread. When my kids were kids I looked forward to it for them- but now they are adults I don't really feel there's anything to get excited about. I put the tree up on the 23rd just before my parents got here so they wouldn't be able to complain there was no tree.

I am now so glad it's all over so I can get down to the serious business of making plans for the garden and chicken area for the spring. I am building a new koi pond this year- which also gives me a chance to redesign the whole garden to make it even better for the chickens if possible. I currently have a 3 stranded electric fence across to keep the chickens off the patio where otherwise they would poo and march into the house whenever I open the door. I'm going to divide the garden into a chicken half and a patio and pond half and create some new bespoke covered dust bathing areas for them in the bushes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds nice! I know what you mean. I feel the same way. I got plenty of garden to think about. I wish I could get going on it, but I'm still suffering from no motivation . Hope it goes away.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are you getting plenty of sun or are you taking any vitamin D3? I started the D3 and I really think its helping lift my blah feeling. That and Christmas is all packed away again.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate that blah feeling. If you suffer from depression sometimes the winter months (seasonal blues) can make it worse.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I hate that blah feeling. If you suffer from depression sometimes the winter months (seasonal blues) can make it worse.


Amen to that. Lack of daylight really does for my mojo at this time of year.
The thing is with motivation- the only way to get it is to force yourself to do stuff you really CBA to do in my experience. Hard, hard hard, but chickens are just one of life's good things that makes it worth it all


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't celebrate Christmas..no kids...just my animal family...

I was dreading this Christmas and have been feeling down for some months and it was getting worse for me...grumpy and wanting to hide away..one of you here knows that it has been a bad time for me..the loss of a great human friend, followed by the loss of my beloved GSD male...my favourite duck and some of my darling chickens...

However...I have found this wonderful site...thanks to one of you telling me about it...YOU know who you are...! You have lifted my spirits!

My Husband found hs way into the kitchen on Christmas day and cooked a wonderful meal for us...so life is not so bad...he even found the oven and used it! Christmas miracles do happen!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Why the doom and gloom? Christmas is about the birth of Christ!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, it is, Dawg! I think just the rush and distractions of this particular holiday that draws us away from the real reason we celebrate is the main downer for me. I really enjoy the music and get to participate in it is probably what I enjoy the most.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

Absolutely true Dawg...for so many of my family it is about presents and food and drink...

It seems that some people have forgotten the true meaning of Christmas...I love the hymns at the church on Christmas eve..a time to focus on what the date is all about...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry your having a rough time SuzieAuvergne. Once you get into that phase where u just kind of want to be left alone with your thoughts, it can be tough to pull yourself out. I hope you feel better and I'm glad your joining us on chicken forum. 



I remember Christmas as a kid being so excited and everything felt almost magical lol. I wish how we saw things as kids continued on into adulthood.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I nearly lost my 28 year old daughter to MRSA and double pneumonia last month. Although she spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Intensive Care, she made what some folks describe as a miracle recovery. She was here with me for my Christmas dinner, and this was the best Christmas I've ever had.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no words, havasu for what your daughter and her parents went through during her illness. The fact she came out on the other side able to visit at Christmas says so much about her recovery. Give her a hug for me. I know she went through hell during her illness.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

havasu said:


> I nearly lost my 28 year old daughter to MRSA and double pneumonia last month. Although she spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Intensive Care, she made what some folks describe as a miracle recovery. She was here with me for my Christmas dinner, and this was the best Christmas I've ever had.


Now thats Worthy of a Celebration! Blessings to you and your House Havasu


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my, Havasu! Being a nurse ,I have seen the devastating effects of MRSA and it horrific. But, I never have been there with a family member esp. one of my children , so what a miracle and blessing that she's still with you!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like I wish it was over but then other times I revel in the glory of the season and what its true meaning is. All my family want are gift cards as gifts but I always refuse. I prefer to make my gifts or buy them what I think they would really enjoy. It seems like every year, I enjoy giving more and more and taking the time to lovingly wrap/craft each gift.  Make your own joy, don't expect it to 'just happen', it can be found all year long. (even if it's just giving your chickens extra special gifts!)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I nearly lost my 28 year old daughter to MRSA and double pneumonia last month. Although she spent 3 weeks in the hospital in Intensive Care, she made what some folks describe as a miracle recovery. She was here with me for my Christmas dinner, and this was the best Christmas I've ever had.


That would be my best Christmas too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

SuzieAuvergne said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas..no kids...just my animal family...
> 
> I was dreading this Christmas and have been feeling down for some months and it was getting worse for me...grumpy and wanting to hide away..one of you here knows that it has been a bad time for me..the loss of a great human friend, followed by the loss of my beloved GSD male...my favourite duck and some of my darling chickens...
> 
> ...


I'm glad we help brighten your day. I have to pick myself out of a slump, too. I think I just guilt myself to death everyday. At least my chickens like me and don't mind just hanging out.


----------

